

Portable Standing Laptop Desk? - jaypreneur

I'm not sure if anyone else hates sitting down all the time, but I really want to be able to stand while I'm working on my computer. However, is there anything that they sell to use on the go?<p>I would use something that could be put on top of a normal desk. But I can't seem to find anything that is really portable (fits in my bag)<p>Anyone know if something like this exists?
======
inportb
I use an ikea-esque wire rack. The small square one is very portable and is
fully capable of supporting my netbook, but I got the larger rectangular one
that has enough room for a lamp and a mouse too. It also has enough space to
support my forearms.

~~~
jaypreneur
Thanks for suggestion!

